
Musk deletes Facebook pages of Tesla, SpaceX after challenged on Twitter - laktak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-spacex-musk/musk-deletes-facebook-pages-of-tesla-spacex-after-challenged-on-twitter-idUSKBN1GZ2MZ
======
robin_reala
Widely discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16659656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16659656)

------
gesman
IMHO I don't think Mark Z. is going to lose sleep over that.

